

Ask HN: Any recommendations on places to vet ideas? - gruntruk

I'm of the opinion that putting ideas out there for feedback and critique from others is useful.  While this may not work for everyone/everything are there any good resources for doing so today?<p>I liked the ideas.yc.com idea:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=620
======
niyazpk
This is the place. Post your ideas to HN and hopefully you will get thoughts
from many smart people.

